# Second blooming, and still wonky!



## P-chan (Jun 3, 2009)

I posted about this plant last time it bloomed. http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10514 It just bloomed again. This time it's much better, but the pouch is still dented, and the staminode is at 2-3 o'clock! Should I give up, or try for a third time? The third shot shows the new growth in the center. It's hard to tell from this picture, but the new growth always emerges kind of folded a little.
BTW- it's Paph. Yabba Dabba Doo x Paph. Hsinying Web


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 3, 2009)

Patti, I love it and if you asked me I would not get rid of it!!! What if the pouch is a bit dented or deformed!?? The colour is perfect... What conditions do you give it (humidity, temps etc)??? TY


----------



## P-chan (Jun 3, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Patti, I love it and if you asked me I would not get rid of it!!! What if the pouch is a bit dented or deformed!?? The colour is perfect... What conditions do you give it (humidity, temps etc)??? TY



I was growing it in my basement under T-12's I thought that the cooler temps may have caused the problem, so I moved it upstairs to my dining room. It's been around 70F (21c) until recently. I have many other Paphs in the same area, and don't have a problem with them. It's been growing in a bark/charcoal mix with a little chopped sphag added. I've just started doing S/H, and am thinking of switching it over to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2009)

I was wondering about temperature. Did it form new growth that's blooming now in the cooler temperatures, or warmer?


----------



## Roy (Jun 3, 2009)

This deforming habit of the plant is unusual but not uncommon. I have had plants do this and at time flower properly but others have never been good. would flower it again and see what happens. If it distorts again it will probably never flower properly. I don't think its your growing conditions, I believe its in the parentage. You have 2 options, flower it for the enjoyment of a flowering Paph or trash it for one that flowers ok.


----------



## P-chan (Jun 3, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I was wondering about temperature. Did it form new growth that's blooming now in the cooler temperatures, or warmer?



The second bud started where it was warmer. The second growth also. The new growth is sort of folded-vertically I'll try once more with it. Roy, I think you may be right and it's just got wonkiness in its genes!  Thanks for the input, all!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 4, 2009)

Is it possible you are growing it just a little too dry, or maybe the roots are in bad shape?


----------

